# Powerbook G4 12 pouces qui souffle et ne démarre plus



## bertrand b. (16 Décembre 2006)

Bon, à ce rythme là, je vais rapidement changer d'avis sur Apple. 
Achat le 20 juillet 2005 d'un powerbook G4 12 pouces, donc garantie dépassée.
Déjà des problèmes de freeze sour eye tv 1.8.5 évoqué sur ce forum il y a qqs semaines. J'avais vérifié le dd et il y avait une erreur dessus, je pensais être tranquille après la réparation (pas de défectuosité matérielle signalée à ce moment là d'ailleurs).

Aujourd'hui, nouveau freeze, le powerbook ne démarre plus, ou plutôt si, soufflerie à fond et écran noir. Ca fait 2h que je le laisse refroidir. Rien à faire. J'ai retiré la RAM accessible pour voir. Ca ne change rien.

Ca sent bon la casse non ? 
Moralité : durée de vie d'un portable apple sans usage intensif (loin de là, c'est ma machine de seconde intention, pour partir en weekend ou en voyage) : 1 an 1/2.

Si vous avez des idées avant la poubelle (je blague à 1/2, la batterie est neuve ayant bénéficié du dernier échange massif)

Merci de votre aide.

B.


----------



## poneyman (24 Décembre 2006)

Essaye de faire le test hardware d'apple (il te faut le cd d'OSX et une combinaison de touches au démarrage je crois), sur le miens c'était la mémoire vidéo qui était morte (l'achat datait de mars 2005). Donc poubelle (mémoire vidéo = carte mère = 800 euros = prix d'un MacBook). J'ai un copain qui a le meme chipset vidéo sur son pc portable, qui est mort lui aussi, a peu pres au meme moment. nVidia5200Go je crois. Bon courage.


----------

